# You'll be proud!



## InsideTheBurg (Aug 18, 2009)

Hey guys, as a fellow betta addict, I know it can be hard to fight the urge when you see that little guy or gal that "reaches out" to you. BUt, there must be hope. Because, I fought the urge to buy two awesome Veils at Walmart. One was red, white and blue marbled, LOL He was stunning! Then on the second shelf was this AWESOME blue/black bodied, orange finned guy. He was gorgeous. He had a little fin rot but nothing a little TLC wouldn't cure. I really hope they find homes... I want them so badly... but I think 17 is pushing past the limits of bettas owned... 19 would be ridiculous... right?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

lol! I would LOVE to have a red, white and blue one!!!


----------



## InsideTheBurg (Aug 18, 2009)

dramaqueen, i know! Me too. He was so awesome looking. Man I wish I had more space...maybe a little rearranging is in order... no, no, no. Cannot do it..can't...eh...... He was so pretty....


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I know!! I saw a pinkish orangish veiltail a few days ago and he had a bubblenest going in his cup. I wish I would have taken him. lol I found a spot where I could put him.


----------



## 5green (Jul 31, 2009)

i dont think its ridiculous if my mom would let me i would proably own a fish store lol


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I think you need to be at least out of high school first before you can own a store. lol


----------



## InsideTheBurg (Aug 18, 2009)

5green, I don't know what I would do if I had someone telling me not to get any more... well my husband is, but he doesn't count  The other day when I bought Jennie and Ralphie the checkout woman asked me if I was going to put them in the same tank. And I was like "NO! I have 14 (at the time) others! I have more than this store does right now!" She just looked at me like I was crazy....maybe I am...


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

lol! After buying bettas 2 weeks in a row, I went in Petsmart for something else and the lady at the checkout says, oh! You're not buying another betta today?


----------



## InsideTheBurg (Aug 18, 2009)

[email protected] dramaqueen... I know, HAHA. The Fish "Expert" at petsplus has made me give advice to a couple before. So I know how you feel.


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

Drama, and Insidetheburg, i DEF know how you guys feel. Weekly i check all the stores in my area, its come to the point where they all know me... and like let me know when i walk in if they got a delivery... its funny. I like it  

ITs so hard fighting that urge...


----------



## Jessiefish (Oct 2, 2009)

I'm struggling with the urges, too -- every time I'm somewhere with Bettas I have to look, and I always want to take at least one home. But if I got another one I'd have to compromise on space and quality of life (smaller tank, etc.).

If I find an orange one, however, it's coming home with me one way or another! (Grant83 will be thrilled...)


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Ugh I feel your pain!!! I had to not get a GORGEOUS HM dragon at petco... My mom wouldn't let me. That was when I only had 5. Now she doesn't even care if I get another.  Ooooh but I did get a 2.5 gallon fish bowl at good will yesterday.... Yippeee!!! Fish shopping!


----------



## InsideTheBurg (Aug 18, 2009)

doggyhog said:


> Ooooh but I did get a 2.5 gallon fish bowl at good will yesterday.... Yippeee!!! Fish shopping!


Happy fish shopping!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Let us know what you get!!


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Lol yeah, I know the feeling. The thing is, I just can't go to Petco anymore, lol! When I set up the 55 Gallon this next month, though, I'll have problems, since I'll be going there often to compare prices.


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

As a response to what I said earlier... I'm a failure.  I went out to Petco and picked up my ninth today. AND, I even forgot to pick up some medicine to help with my poor Vulcan. Such a failure am I.


----------



## InsideTheBurg (Aug 18, 2009)

Ah you are not a failure! Can you just go back today for the medicine? How is Vulcan?


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

I'm going back for a tenth today ;x MOM fell in love, lol! It's her idea to get him! So I'll try and get the meds. today. Vulcan is doing alright. He has little spazz attacks, then goes still for a minute or so.


----------



## 5green (Jul 31, 2009)

oh what does he have sounds like my fish, but i didnt think much of it


----------



## InsideTheBurg (Aug 18, 2009)

Oh, I hope Vulcan feels better soon! 10?? Catching up to me fast... lol


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Lol, I know. I really shouldn't, but this little dude has been on my mind all day. So, I went and got him. I got some bowls at Goodwill, and while they don't look amazing, they're better for him than the tubs.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

AH! What have I missed!? Did you post pics? 

I go to Goodwill for lots of bowls. I got a 2 1/4g bowl there for 1.97 whoo!


----------



## InsideTheBurg (Aug 18, 2009)

Okay.... so you can't be proud anymore... I went back today and got the red, white and blue one... oh geez... pics in the photos section...


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Ahaaha!!!! Wonderful!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I love red, white and blue!! I'm jealous! lol


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Lol, no, I haven't posted pics yet of mine. They're in some bowls that make it absolutely physically impossible to get any good picture. Firefly is doing well, enjoying his new domain. Maxamillion got moved into a bigger bowl, and he's also enjoying his new home.  10 is it, though. No more until the sorority.


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

ya once the bug bites thats it, no resisting when i see a beauty........i know when every store within 25 miles gets their shipments, so im in stores 3-5 times a week searching for my next one LOL only NOW, im trying to restrain myself to find certain colors.

last night my hubby was looking at a few of my males that are in 2 gallons, he says "how come these guys dont have big aquariums like you crowntails", i said "show me the money" lol so now im going to hunt down some deals on 10 gallons hehe

he just laughs and says, whatever makes you happy
i have the best hubby in the world!

so as i look into my dining room, im thinking, do i really NEED a formal dining room when i have an eatin kitchen? , nah, itll make a great fish room! lol

41 and growing........


----------



## InsideTheBurg (Aug 18, 2009)

LOL we are blessed with great understanding hubbies! Though my collection of bettas cannot compare...lol 41? Seriously? That's way more than the fish stores lol


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

lol thats true but, i love em! 
the fish and the hubby too of course hehe


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Awww, thats nice that you have such nice hubbies! I think a formal dining room would make a great fishroom! lol


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

yes, im already designing a stand to build. i think im going to do 3 10 gallons on top and 3 10 gallons on bottom. kinda like a stair step shelf. oh i cant wait! my hubby let me get an early bday gift yesterday. i found an orbit 4 ballast light on craigslist. its a $450 dollar light i got for a $100!!!! woohoo its so cool, i can have either one or both sets of lights on and it has moonlighting LED's too. it makes the fishes colors amazing! i just love it! now if i can just find one for my 55 gallon sorority!


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

and that would mean room for 18 new ones!!!! lol


----------



## InsideTheBurg (Aug 18, 2009)

Oh Geez, ChristinaRoss the bug has bitten you bad!! I think you are my betta idol. LOL!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Oh, my gosh! 18 more!! lol


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

I know how you feel! But my aunt and uncle have made it quite clear that I'm getting out of hand (I only have 5...). I don't want to push it, since it's not my house. 

But when I move out, expect tanks in every room. LOL. 8)


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Jupiter, I know the feeling! When you live in someone else's house, you kind of have to go by their rules.


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

You guys are so lucky!

The only thing stopping me from getting more betta is my living space and arraginments. I am renting a tiny room WITH my g/f, so not only does all my stuff AND FISH have to fit, but my g/fs too! So... with 2 2.5 gallons a 10 gal, and 4 bowls (+ my mom found a 5 gallon hex, at a garage sale for 3 bux im trying to fit) im pretty much screwed. We are in the process of looking for a new place and once i have my OWN living room....


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

oh im very lucky theres no doubt.


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

You found a five gallon hex for 3 bucks?! Lucky!! lol, I would kill to find something like that.


----------



## InsideTheBurg (Aug 18, 2009)

Nice Find!!
Last night at goodwill I foundsomething I couldnt pass on... a 10 gallon tank with full hood, air pump, heater, backgrounds, net, gravel vac, two caves for only 15 bucks! I couldnt believe it. All i need is a filter, I have gravel. And I'm either gonna do a community with one of my Veils or get a devider and put two crowns in there.


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Woah!! Now THAT is a nice find. I haven't found anything like that at the goodwills around here, but rest assured I now have the desire to start going there more often


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

I found a 10g with filter, gravel, and decor for only 20.00  I LOVE craigslist!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## InsideTheBurg (Aug 18, 2009)

I love goodwill... .thing is that I had went there for a 1 dollar 1 gallon bowl i had planned to use as a sick bowl, they had sold that and then I spotted the tank.... my husband was like "Yeah, I saw it... I wasn't gonna mention it..." LOL Oh well it was my 15 bucks. haha


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

sweet! awesome deals


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

I love the idea of haveing a room with tanks on every wall and a big comfy rocking recliner in the middle of the room were I could just sit and rock and turn while haveing coffee and looking at the fish.


----------



## InsideTheBurg (Aug 18, 2009)

That would be awesome! I guess that's pretty much what I have. The majority of my fish are in the living room, including my sorority and I have a huge black leather couch... it is nice. I never really thought about it before.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

dramaqueen said:


> Jupiter, I know the feeling! When you live in someone else's house, you kind of have to go by their rules.


Yeah, though I'm lucky they let me keep fish at all. But when I get my own place...I could charge people to get in and look at my aquariums, lol.


----------

